# Say goodbye to Texas



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

Seems as though the egos throughout the state of Texas are bigger than The Rock can take anymore. I’m gonna take these bombs, shine them up real nice, turn them sum' b!tches side ways, and stick them straight up your candy asses! 



:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Get 'em forgop!


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

na na na na
na na na na
Hey Hey Hey
Goodbye....


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

When will Texas ever learn, I am not sure but you sure as hell are tryting to make them.


----------



## Brazilla-cl (Feb 20, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

hey man, the Rock ain't that great anymore. It's time to get over it and realize he's just another Hollywood pretty boy now.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Sweet Jesus,no mercy Duane


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

go get them duane


----------



## CPJim-cl (Jan 17, 2008)

Texas=Crater


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

Stone Cold Kicked The Rocks Candy @#$. Stone Cold Is From Texas

"and That's The Bottom Line!!"


----------



## cdowden3691 (Nov 13, 2007)

Any you boys or girls even a little bit worried. Not I... Takes lot's to bring us folks down!

*But, we'll applaud your effort! *


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

cdowden3691 said:


> Any you boys or girls even a little bit worried. Not I... Takes lot's to bring us folks down!
> 
> *But, we'll applaud your effort! *


Nope, not I. But it is fun to watch them try.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Pfff you jabroni!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Texas is weak!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Right on! Bring em down a few more pegs!


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

koolhandk said:


> When will Texas ever learn, I am not sure but you sure as hell are tryting to make them.


NEVER!! Bring it on!!!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I think all those boxes plus some more would fit in the box Bigfoot just sent out!

Come on really, you think 5 boxes will take out Texas?


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

With the exception of tx_tuff, the rest of the jabronis talkin trash on here aren't even worthy to be a pimple on The Rock's ass.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

you better build a bunker duane:lol:


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Bring the HEAT Duane, HA HA TEXAS. Flint


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

this is funny stuff.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Funny thing about those puffy chests of yours...what puffs up must come down.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Cant wait to see the damage!!!


----------



## aracos-cl (Mar 2, 2008)

Package was given to a Government Courier at noon today for delivery somewhere in Tejas... :biggrin:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow,go get em


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

aracos said:


> Package was given to a Government Courier at noon today for delivery somewhere in Tejas... :biggrin:


First ya jack my photo for your avi, then you start bombing my proud state. You guys are asking for it. :spiderman:


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Im scared:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

Looks like round 2 or is it 3? Anyway another wave of pain is on the way!! Gee where is "Team Houston" when you need them?!! (I hope you caught the sarcasim)


----------



## aracos-cl (Mar 2, 2008)

boomerd35 said:


> First ya jack my photo for your avi, then you start bombing my proud state. You guys are asking for it. :spiderman:


hehe, well if I jacked your photo I apologize... I just came across a nice pic and cropped it for the avi...

As to bombing Texas... Well, its such a nice state to bomb


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

aracos said:


> hehe, well if I jacked your photo I apologize... I just came across a nice pic and cropped it for the avi...
> 
> As to bombing Texas... Well, its such a nice state to bomb


Hey Troy are we going to let them get away with this?


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

SMOKEING HANDSOME DUDE said:


> Hey Troy are we going to let them get away with this?


Magic 8 Ball sez......... Very doubtful


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

aracos said:


>


Holy cow, there's a cross hair covering the entire state! Has someone alerted the Governor? Wow, you're bombing Texas back to bla bla bla bla! Oh dear bla bla bla bla bla.

I've grown weary of these sophomoric antics. Someone wake me when the "bombing" is over. Yawn.

(Oh yeah, nice avatar ... origination: TEXAS! So I guess there are some things you like from Texas, eh?)


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

Ooh, ooh count me in! I've just been hit twice (posting pics soon after this), and I'm itching to get back at some peoples.


----------



## aracos-cl (Mar 2, 2008)

patefengreen said:


> So I guess there are some things you like from Texas, eh?)


Yep... Shiner Bock and Shiner Bohemian Black Lager for two... 
Tequila Distinguido Silver for another... 
and a West Texas Physcobilly band called


----------



## smh0768 (Feb 5, 2008)

aracos said:


> Yep... Shiner Bock and Shiner Bohemian Black Lager for two...
> Tequila Distinguido Silver for another...
> and a West Texas Physcobilly band called


shiner 98 was good. wondering how the shiner 99 tastes this year. /threadjack


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

:whoohoo: great stuff.


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

aracos said:


> Yep... Shiner Bock and Shiner Bohemian Black Lager for two...


As long as you don't like Coors. Cause taking it from Texas to Atlanta is bootlegging. (At least it was when Bandit and the Snowman did it )


----------



## aracos-cl (Mar 2, 2008)

boomerd35 said:


> As long as you don't like Coors. Cause taking it from Texas to Atlanta is bootlegging. (At least it was when Bandit and the Snowman did it )


blehhh... 
I was talking about Beer and you bring up coors????... 
I do have some standards ya know... 
Stouts and Bocks are my favorites...


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

boomerd35 said:


> As long as you don't like Coors. Cause taking it from Texas to Atlanta is bootlegging. (At least it was when Bandit and the Snowman did it )


Ha ha. We got a long way to go and a short time to get there. Good one!


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

aracos said:


> blehhh...
> I was talking about Beer and you bring up coors????...
> I do have some standards ya know...
> Stouts and Bocks are my favorites...


Speaking of Texas, have you tried any of the St. Arnolds line?


----------



## aracos-cl (Mar 2, 2008)

SMOKEING HANDSOME DUDE said:


> Speaking of Texas, have you tried any of the St. Arnolds line?


Nope, haven't heard of that one... 
Any good???


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

aracos said:


> Nope, haven't heard of that one...
> Any good???


Very good, St Arnolds is a local micro brewery with some very tasty beers because they brew in very small batches. www.saintarnold.com


----------



## aracos-cl (Mar 2, 2008)

SMOKEING HANDSOME DUDE said:


> Very good, St Arnolds is a local micro brewery with some very tasty beers because they brew in very small batches. www.saintarnold.com


I'll have to keep an eye out for it, otherwise look for it next time I'm in Tejas...


----------



## cdowden3691 (Nov 13, 2007)

In the great state of Texas, we are protected from the bombing that is about to occur...


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I see your showing your guns off there. They look nice.


----------



## Chaz (Mar 9, 2008)

Perhaps I need to remind you of how we roll down here in Texas...


----------



## aracos-cl (Mar 2, 2008)

Chaz said:


> Perhaps I need to remind you of how we roll down here in Texas...


Nice "Little" arsenal you have there... 
"Little" being the key word... :roflmao:


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Chaz said:


> Perhaps I need to remind you of how we roll down here in Texas...


Yeah....real impressive........check out our Sisters of St Michael in Hoboken, NJ! 
:lol:


----------



## Chaz (Mar 9, 2008)

aracos said:


> Nice "Little" arsenal you have there...
> "Little" being the key word... :roflmao:


Well we didn't want to bring out the whole safe for a simple lunch trip.

*disclaimer* the image below only depicts a small corner of the safe


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

aracos said:


> hehe, well if I jacked your photo I apologize... I just came across a nice pic and cropped it for the avi...
> 
> As to bombing Texas... Well, its such a nice state to bomb


When we are number one every one tries to take us down. Don't mess with Texas.


----------



## Chaz (Mar 9, 2008)

mhlatke said:


> Yeah....real impressive........check out our Sisters of St Michael in Hoboken, NJ!
> :lol:


LoL Nuns with shotguns have nothing on the tiny guy with the mp5 in our lunch meeting pic


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm sorry Duane I was watching The Game Plan, did you say something?


----------



## Chaz (Mar 9, 2008)

Bigfoot said:


> I'm sorry Duane I was watching The Game Plan, did you say something?


Ohhh... ohh, that was low man, real low :roflmao:


----------



## Chaz (Mar 9, 2008)

For those not in "the know"


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Ya know, these Texans say that everything is bigger in Texas. I was down there in January for a connecting flight and I would have to agree with them. There were all these 6'2", 300 lb bodies walking around and the men were even bigger.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Damn Pete thats just mean LOL


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

You got to be kidding me! The guy from NY is talkin smack about Texas women. That is funny.



The EVP said:


> Ya know, these Texans say that everything is bigger in Texas. I was down there in January for a connecting flight and I would have to agree with them. There were all these 6'2", 300 lb bodies walking around and the men were even bigger.


----------



## JLDUDE12345-cl (Feb 13, 2008)

*shmak taukin*

Yeah and bla bla bla yaddy yaddy bla:angry::angry::angry::whoohoo:


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

The EVP said:


> Ya know, these Texans say that everything is bigger in Texas. I was down there in January for a connecting flight and I would have to agree with them. There were all these 6'2", 300 lb bodies walking around and the men were even bigger.


Did you meet me and my wife in the airport?


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

The EVP said:


> Ya know, these Texans say that everything is bigger in Texas. I was down there in January for a connecting flight and I would have to agree with them. There were all these 6'2", 300 lb bodies walking around and the men were even bigger.


That's why you saw all those widebody planes. And that was just for in state flights!!


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> I'm sorry Duane I was watching The Game Plan, did you say something?


I would have figured you for the Big Brother or American Idol type.


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

forgop said:


> I would have figured you for the Big Brother or American Idol type.


Maybe Dancing with the Stars:eeek:


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

Wow!:wazzapp:


----------



## Envision (Sep 24, 2007)

Texas sounds like they have started a lot of stuff since I have been gone!


----------

